# Space Wolf Ironclad Dreadnought Build



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

OK guys I'd like your opinions.

I want to make a kick A$$ close combat Space Wolf Dread that arrives via drop pod. What weapon combos would you go with that would make this guy unique and stick with a SW theme? Ironclad? Siege Dread? Ven?

I am thinking Flame and Claws...

This is what I am working on so far...


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I am using this picture to model my "Weredread" Wolf Mother. When I am done I am hoping to achieve a look similiar to this pretty classic image of a werewolf.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

First I need to make the feet. This is what I am using to build them. I want to make Wolf Mother standing like the pic above.










Next I need to drill some holes to run pins











Next bend my pins to the correct position and attach. I add a "toe" or two!


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

next I add a leg. The leg come from a new ork dread model. I added the foot.










next I add the claws for the back foot. I cut these from plastic card


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I wasnt happy with how the rear foot and claws were looking so I continued cutting and chopping resulting in a more suitable wolfie look.



















This is the rear left leg. I am positioning it at an angle to give the model a sense of movement. In the end I want this Wolfdread looking like he is howling at the moon.


















when finally I attach the rear legs to the torso I want them in this position.










rear legs next to torso and my old school Bjorn


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I made these rear leg joints a bit back. All they consist of are washers from a hardware store, coffee straws and old tubing cut down and fitted together.










The torso is from the 40k box set. I cut he legs off it and will use them later. For now I attach the leg joint by pinning and glue.










This is the rear leg, joint and torso attached


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

this looks really interesting. looking forward to seeing it finished! 

+rep

Rev


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good project, I'll be following this .


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice work, +rep


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great!



> I want to make a kick A$$ close combat Space Wolf Dread that arrives via drop pod. What weapon combos would you go with that would make this guy unique and stick with a SW theme? Ironclad? Siege Dread? Ven?


Well, SW aren't allowed Ironclads, so I'd have to say either Venerable or normal. No one will know the differance.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

*No Ironclad huh?*



DestroyerHive said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Well, SW aren't allowed Ironclads, so I'd have to say either Venerable or normal. No one will know the differance.


I agree nobody will but what about a Siege Dread?

What weapon combo should I go with? Fire and fangs being my build idea. Inferno Cannon/ Flamer? Plasma Cannon/Flamer? Melta/Flamer? I'll build to th best idea


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I add Storm Shields to the hip to give a little more girth to the model...










Also adding these. Not sure excactly what they are but the are from an orc dread. Giving the model more hip and rear! Baby got back!










this is a rear side view with the Storm Shield and rear "fenders" attached.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Now I am building my left arm. Eventually it will end in a lightning claw.

Parts list. Items from standard marine dread and ork dread. Then some plastic card stock and a piece of an old bic ink pen.





























Now I just fit and pin pieces together





































Arm assembled and attached to "Wolf Mother"




















I am pretty pleased with this build so far. I am thinking I will run him with Bjorn stats since he is turning into such a monster!


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I am also happy he is looking like the original build picture!










I know the front of the dreadnought body is turned backwards. I wanted it like this.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

good work! its very creative

have some rep


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how this bugger looks after it's finished and painted. Also interested to see what you do for the head.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

oh the head... I have an idea for that... coming soon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really interesting project mate and it is coming along nicely. I am interested to see what the final product will look like.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Had a few drinks tonight and decided to build some more... I added a Plasma Cannon. It is magnetic so I can swap out if I want. I believe this PC is from an IG tank










Side view with it mounted










And as it always happens with me I need to change things... I change the axle that connects Wolf Mothers legs. I used another Bic Pen tube. This change allows for a more narrow leg span and he now fits on a standard Dreadnought base, well almost.










Next the head. Two Forge World spare flamers and an Ork dread Chain claw.



















I cut them down










and pinned them together










Since Wolf Mother is basically a walking sarcophagus I wanted to make a sorta of marine coffin on top of Wolf Mother. When I paint this it will look like an ornate coffin lid or I could just leave it armour as is and make a story that this was his original armour and just mounted to the outside of Wolf Mother.










Mounted a few more storm shields for some extra bling.










now when assembled Wolf Mother is starting to take shape.










I still have a lot of work left. I need to still add his Lightning Claw and putty up the cracks.










Side by side with the classic Bjorn Dreadnought.










So what do you guys think? Pretty close to my build pic.


----------



## Growler67 (Nov 23, 2010)

The only thing I'm not diggin' so far is the placement of the Marine Torso/Head. I would place it between the Dread Shoulders - orientation would be facing forward over the top of the "Wolf Head". The construct is facing the action but the Marine encased is staring at the stars? Just doesn't fit the overall image in a 'square peg into a round hole' sort of way.

It's an interesting concept and pretty well executed so far.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm really digging the the head - chainy flamey death! Who's to say the dreadwolf wouldn't want his prey flamegrilled before chwoing down on them? Fenris Flamed Xenos!


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

"I may be laying in the gutter but I can still see the stars" Oscar Wilde

I never bought the idea that a dead marine looked "out" of a suit of dreadnought armour. In my mind the dread is run by sensors and is totally mechanized. The marine armour "looks" at the stars because it doesn't "look" at anything. It is a life support system tomb.

The head chainfist head needs something though... I am still thinking on that. I still also need a lighting claw...


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Very interesting build. +rep


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't remember if I repped you for this, so I will do so now! Great modelling 

EDIT: damn, looks like I need to spread the love...still coming your way when I get round to it though..


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you for the positive feed back! I am looking for ideas on completing this beast though. Any ideas on what to add to the "face" for ears or the like?

I am thinking I will just build a lightning claw from scratch but not sure yet.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Great build so far, sir. I'd have to agree, and say that the "head" needs to be closer to the body [though it looks great - I didn't think that you'd scratch build it; I just thought you'd have used Bloodcrusher bits...].

My other critique is that the model looks a little top-heavy at the moment - the legs don't look quite big enough to support the huge torso and arms.

+rep for originality, and I look forward to seeing more progress!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work .


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice can't wait to see this finnished


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I been side tracked a little guys but will get back on this build very soon.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very Cool not to mention unique and creative.

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

you should really pick it up again with some progress pics and maybe even a basecoated model 

model looks amazing! i just dont really get teh marine on the back...


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Frick, that's vicious looking. its a bad day to be a DA champion for the wolf and the lion duel... I would like to see it painted up as well. Great job on this project!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

That is a very interesting bird of prey :shok:


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I had some family obligations recently so haven't been updating my build. I will get back to it shortly though. Thanks for sticking with me guys and giving me your input!

As for the "marine" on the shoulders. I am not sure I will leave it there or not but the idea is to turn the back of the dread into a sarcophagus. I will green stuff it in to look like a stone coffin cover as a tribute to the "slain" marine inside on life support.

I am creating a history for this model as follows.

"Years passed after the Horus Heresy. Russ, at a great feast with his Legion in attendance, stood and said: "In the end I will return. For the final battle. For the Wolf Time." He then left the Fang, along with his personal retinue, and embarked into the Eye of Terror. The tale of his disappearance is retold every thousand years by Bjorn the Fell-Handed, the oldest dreadnought still in service. He is said to have served with Russ ten thousand years before. Every once in a while, the Space Wolves embark on what is called the Great Hunt to search the galaxy for their missing leader. Though they have searched far and wide, they still haven't found any sign of their Primarch."

excerpt from http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Leman_Russ_(Primarch)

So Russ leaves with his personal retinue. Animal Mother was among this retinue of Russ. Now encapsulated in a suit of personal dreadnought armour and long sense driven insane of millenniums of constant activity and warfare. Animal mother is known to enter battle from a drop pod known as "The Den". Now attended to by his own personal retinue of Iron Priests and Servitors Animal Mother fights along side an unknown wolf chapter known as the Direwolves. None know where they come from or where Russ is. Though they seemingly fight in the name of the Emperor they have also been known to attack anyone why stand in their way which leaves their true allegiances unknown.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been working on my build and will post some new pics soon. I have been altering the foot design and scratch building my close combat arm and it is taking some time! will start a new thread to i think. I seemed to have lost my on this one!


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Please continue following my build in the thread below! Thank you mucho!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=96503


----------

